# Plow Truck



## ItalianIce

Looking for advice on a plow truck for property I am going to in the Upper Peninsula in Michigan. Any help would be great.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## BUFF

ItalianIce said:


> Looking for advice on a plow truck for property I am going to in the Upper Peninsula in Michigan. Any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


Budget?
Yard truck or hi way worthy?
Is the property a second residence, if so about how long between visits?
How long of a driveway and type of terrain?

And welcome to the site


----------



## ItalianIce

It will be a primary residence with a driveway between 1500-2500’ in length. I am looking at properties all 300+ acres with heavily forested rural terrain. I would want the truck road worthy. My budget is $35,000 or so.

Thank you for the welcome Buff.

Andy


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1 ton and a vplow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Although after this year you might want a loader with a blower.


----------



## johnhenry1933

Mark Oomkes said:


> Although after this year you might want a loader with a blower.


Yeah. The UP can get 240" per season. A straight blade or V will work to so many inches of banks and piles...then you have to bring in the heavy equipment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

johnhenry1933 said:


> Yeah. The UP can get 240" per season. A straight blade or V will work to so many inches of banks and piles...then you have to bring in the heavy equipment.


They can and do. Marquette is over 7 feet just in February. Tamarack is over 300". 4-6' on the ground over much of the middle and northern UP.


----------



## johnhenry1933

Mark Oomkes said:


> They can and do. Marquette is over 7 feet just in February. Tamarack is over 300". 4-6' on the ground over much of the middle and northern UP.


I've been going there for 40 years and have had family up there for 50 years. That's serious snow like they get in the mountains. 1/2 mile long drives that are heavily forested sounds beautiful: a plow can only move so much snow so far...especially commercially. The op may want a 1 ton with a heavy plow for the 1st half, and a blower for the extreme stuff. I like saying all they can grow up there is trees and rocks. My uncle has seen snow every month of the year up there except July.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> 1 ton and a vplow.


With chains on all four tires, a 12k winch on the back would be a handy thing too.


----------



## Jacobmb

Depends how many accounts you have and what your contract promises. If you think you can manage to service everyone within 6-8hrs then a 1 ton truck with a V blade and you will do very well. If you are planning to perform after storm service a blower might be the safer option.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jacobmb said:


> Depends how many accounts you have and what your contract promises. If you think you can manage to service everyone within 6-8hrs then a 1 ton truck with a V blade and you will do very well. If you are planning to perform after storm service a blower might be the safer option.
> View attachment 190928
> 
> 
> View attachment 190927


Personal driveway.


----------



## Jacobmb

Mark Oomkes said:


> Personal driveway.


Ah I see. horrible predicament to be in - looking for 300+ acre properties. I feel for yah.

ONE personal property with a few thousand feet of driveway.

In that case - I would say any hd truck with a V blade as long as you are home to plow with the storm...


----------



## ItalianIce

First we are going to need to explain the nomenclature to me. I just simply do not have the vocabulary or understanding of it to really converse with you. I have been for the last couple of decades mostly a bi-costal urban dweller with extended periods in Europe. You see I simply have no idea what a 1-ton is or v blade. To put my new low key adventure into context think Green Acres. So, I know I want to be independent and live a simpler life. The problem is I will need a to be shown the ropes along the way during this adventure.


----------



## ItalianIce

Jacobmb said:


> Ah I see. horrible predicament to be in - looking for 300+ acre properties. I feel for yah.
> 
> ONE personal property with a few thousand feet of driveway.
> 
> In that case - I would say any hd truck with a V blade as long as you are home to plow with the storm...


It is a hard burden to carry. Plow with the storm? That sounds like I am taking it out for drinks and a show? I gather it must be a strategy of some sort but what does it mean?


----------



## ItalianIce

Jacobmb said:


> Depends how many accounts you have and what your contract promises. If you think you can manage to service everyone within 6-8hrs then a 1 ton truck with a V blade and you will do very well. If you are planning to perform after storm service a blower might be the safer option.
> View attachment 190928
> 
> 
> View attachment 190927


That is impressive. I suspect, I should be salivating over it; just one, small catch, I have literally no idea what it does or is!


----------



## Jacobmb

A v blade as opposed to a straight blade has a hinge in the center. Using a controller you can form a straight blade a v or an inverted V. This is particularly useful when you can't push heavy amounts of snow forward and instead just need to cut through it.


----------



## BossPlow2010

ItalianIce said:


> First we are going to need to explain the nomenclature to me. I just simply do not have the vocabulary or understanding of it to really converse with you. I have been for the last couple of decades mostly a bi-costal urban dweller with extended periods in Europe. You see I simply have no idea what a 1-ton is or v blade. To put my new low key adventure into context think Green Acres. So, I know I want to be independent and live a simpler life. The problem is I will need a to be shown the ropes along the way during this adventure.


1 ton truck
Ford F-150 is half ton 
250 is a 3/4
350 is a one time

Straight blade has a straight moldboard and angles left or right.

A v blade has a center pine and hinge in the middle where it piviots making a V shape.
The shape is good for drifts and larger amounts of snow as it can punch through and deflect snow to both sides.
A v blade can be a straight blade but a straight can't be a v.
The positions of a straight blade are as follows:

- / \

V blade.

- /\ \/ / \


----------



## Jacobmb




----------



## Hydromaster

ItalianIce said:


> First we are going to need to explain the nomenclature to me. I just simply do not have the vocabulary or understanding of it to really converse with you. I have been for the last couple of decades mostly a bi-costal urban dweller with extended periods in Europe. You see I simply have no idea what a 1-ton is or v blade. To put my new low key adventure into context think Green Acres. So, I know I want to be independent and live a simpler life. The problem is I will need a to be shown the ropes along the way during this adventure.


Maybe you can mosey on down to Sam Drucker's general store put a note on the board, looking for somebody to plow my driveway. Just stay clear of Mr. Haney


----------



## ItalianIce

Jacobmb said:


> A v blade as opposed to a straight blade has a hinge in the center. Using a controller you can form a straight blade a v or an inverted V. This is particularly useful when you can't push heavy amounts of snow forward and instead just need to cut through it.


 So, the blade is literally shaped like a big v or wedge to reduce resistance and increase effectiveness... good to know. I knew I should have paid attention more on those trips to Tahoe.


----------



## ItalianIce

Hydromaster said:


> Maybe you can mosey on down to Sam Drucker's general store put a note on the board, looking for somebody to plow my driveway. Just stay clear of Mr. Haney


The idea I have is to actually get away from the need to call people to do things. I realized, just last summer, that I spent 30 years in cities being waited on hand and foot. It replused me to think that my first impluse to any problem was to call my assistant and have them take care of it. So, I've decided to go native; and, stop the insanity of working in a profession that only makes things, so we can get data from you to sell to others; and instead to actually try living again.


----------



## ItalianIce

I will watch this video


----------



## ItalianIce

I will watch this video


Jacobmb said:


>


----------



## Jacobmb

ItalianIce said:


> It is a hard burden to carry. Plow with the storm? That sounds like I am taking it out for drinks and a show? I gather it must be a strategy of some sort but what does it mean?


You will find that the snow can pile up very quickly. If you wait until the very end of the storm and try and push it all out of the way at once you may find yourself in trouble. It's much harder on equipment plow through deep snow. What a lot of snow professionals do is take care of the snow throughout the storm as it accumulates. So that means you'll do multiple passes down the driveway effort to keep things from building up to the point where you won't be able to move it.


----------



## ItalianIce

BossPlow2010 said:


> 1 ton truck
> Ford F-150 is half ton
> 250 is a 3/4
> 350 is a one time
> 
> Straight blade has a straight moldboard and angles left or right.
> 
> A v blade has a center pine and hinge in the middle where it piviots making a V shape.
> The shape is good for drifts and larger amounts of snow as it can punch through and deflect snow to both sides.
> A v blade can be a straight blade but a straight can't be a v.
> The positions of a straight blade are as follows:
> 
> - / \
> 
> V blade.
> 
> - /\ \/ / \


Oh thanks, this really helps out. So, I gather that as the ratings go from 1/2 ton to 1 ton the bigger and tougher the trucks become? What about Diesel is that better to have than Gas. And really what is the hype about Diesel anyway?


----------



## ItalianIce

Jacobmb said:


> You will find that the snow can pile up very quickly. If you wait until the very end of the storm and try and push it all out of the way at once you may find yourself in trouble. It's much harder on equipment plow through deep snow. What a lot of snow professionals do is take care of the snow throughout the storm as it accumulates. So that means you'll do multiple passes down the driveway effort to keep things from building up to the point where you won't be able to move it.


Now, it is making sense before I was sadly confused about the strategy you were talking about.


----------



## Jacobmb

Lots of gas vs diesel debates out there to research. The larger the truck the heavier and bigger the plow you can legally have on it and safely transport. Snowplows wear the front end components of a truck down pretty fast. Diesel engines are heavier which leave less weight allowable for yohr front axle weight rating for a plow.


----------



## ItalianIce

Jacobmb said:


> Lots of gas vs diesel debates out there to research. The larger the truck the heavier and bigger the plow you can legally have on it and safely transport. Snowplows wear the front end components of a truck down pretty fast. Diesel engines are heavier which leave less weight allowable for yohr front axle weight rating for a plow.


You have to remember for 30 years I just rented a car if I needed one. I have own one since like 1992 and that was a Volkswagen Hatchback... I got a job in NYC and parking was such a pain I sold it and just kept the license. So, I usually fly, train, or Uber my way around. That is unless I want to go wild like the Audi R8 I rented in Miami 2 years ago. So, fun much fun to drive. But, I doubt ownership is as thrilling all the time.

So, I have to tell you I figured I could just go to a dealer with a truck and say put this or that on and it would happen. Is that not correct?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jacobmb said:


> Snowplows wear the front end components of a truck down pretty fast.


Maybe on older trucks, not newer.

1000# plow on my 2500 Cummins. 106,000 on it and I've replaced 1 axle joint.


----------



## BossPlow2010

ItalianIce said:


> Oh thanks, this really helps out. So, I gather that as the ratings go from 1/2 ton to 1 ton the bigger and tougher the trucks become? What about Diesel is that better to have than Gas. And really what is the hype about Diesel anyway?


That depends, are you going to use the truck for more work than just plowing in the winter. They're not designed to go to Kroger for milk and eggs, they're designed to work, hard..

Also what ever option you do, make sure you push the banks back for more snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where abouts in da UP?


----------



## ItalianIce

BossPlow2010 said:


> That depends, are you going to use the truck for more work than just plowing in the winter. They're not designed to go to Kroger for milk and eggs, they're designed to work, hard..


I am not really sure how much hard work I will be doing all the time with it. It is only me so I did figure I would go everywhere in it.


----------



## ItalianIce

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where abouts in da UP?


I haven't purchased a place yet. Just started to look into places and told a couple of friends and they warned me about the snow. I was originally just going for the lakes. The snow will be great too. I love snow shoeing and cross country skiing. Not to mention it isn't like anywhere else i've Lived.


----------



## Randall Ave

After you get your truck set up. You may want to consider paying someone to guide you through the process of plowing the first couple of storms so you can get the hang of it.


----------



## ItalianIce

Randall Ave said:


> After you get your truck set up. You may want to consider paying someone to guide you through the process of plowing the first couple of storms so you can get the hang of it.


That sounds like a good plan. I probably will do it.


----------



## ItalianIce

BUFF said:


> With chains on all four tires, a 12k winch on the back would be a handy thing too.


Chains? What chains and on all four what tires? I'm from the burbs originally.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ItalianIce said:


> Chains? What chains and on all four what tires? I'm from the burbs originally.


Inside joke.

For extreme conditions one can get tire chains for extra traction. A good set of tyres should be all you need since Michigan is pretty flat.

Chains are legal in Michigan, studded tires are not. Chains also limit your speed to about 25 max.


----------



## ItalianIce

Mark Oomkes said:


> Inside joke.
> 
> For extreme conditions one can get tire chains for extra traction. A good set of tyres should be all you need since Michigan is pretty flat.
> 
> Chains are legal in Michigan, studded tires are not. Chains also limit your speed to about 25 max.


The most we ever needed in Parkridge was a snow shovel. This is really an education for me.


----------



## ItalianIce

So, what I gather so far is this I need a truck roughly a 1 ton rated with a v blade and possibly a set of tire chains. And the ability to plow with storm to be effective. Am I close to being right?


----------



## Randall Ave

A good cup of coffee. And Macgyver skills if something breaks during the blizzard.


----------



## ItalianIce

Randall Ave said:


> A good cup of coffee. And Macgyver skills if something breaks during the blizzard.


So, maybe two trucks then in my case. On, the plus side I can make a good cup of coffee.


----------



## ItalianIce

Is there such a thing as too big of a truck for my application?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ItalianIce said:


> Is there such a thing as too big of a truck for my application?


Not in a light duty.


----------



## ItalianIce

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not in a light duty.


I thought I was supposed to get an HD truck?


----------



## prezek

ItalianIce said:


> Is there such a thing as too big of a truck for my application?


I'd say a Walter would be overkill...


----------



## ItalianIce

prezek said:


> I'd say a Walter would be overkill...


I don't follow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ItalianIce said:


> I thought I was supposed to get an HD truck?


Pickup trucks are considered light duty. Actually up to 550 are considered light duty.


----------



## ItalianIce

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pickup trucks are considered light duty. Actually up to 550 are considered light duty.


Interesting, so which make and model would you recommend?


----------



## Randall Ave

ItalianIce said:


> I don't follow?


It's another inside running joke. If you're on a unlimited buget. A few of the big time guys here close to you might come over and give you pointers.


----------



## cwren2472

prezek said:


> I'd say a Walter would be overkill...


Somewhere, on another site far, far away, a user just clutched their chest in pain...


----------



## ItalianIce

cwren2472 said:


> Somewhere, on another site far, far away, a user just clutched their chest in pain...


Is Walter the user or the joke or both?


----------



## cwren2472

Randall Ave said:


> It's another inside running joke.


Perhaps we need to make a newbie set of Cliffs Notes. It would have saved me a lot of head scratching over "Meatchicken"


----------



## ItalianIce

Randall Ave said:


> It's another inside running joke. If you're on a unlimited buget. A few of the big time guys here close to you might come over and give you pointers.


Not unlimited, but not small either.


----------



## cwren2472

ItalianIce said:


> Is Walter the user or the joke or both?


Well, the user was a joke...


----------



## ItalianIce

cwren2472 said:


> Well, the user was a joke...


Okay, so his name was Walter?


----------



## cwren2472

ItalianIce said:


> Okay, so his name was Walter?


No, there was a user, no longer welcome here, who had a fondness for obsolete "Walter Snowfighter" trucks. And a fondness for stirring up trouble and/or giving completely useless/inappropriate advice

It's less funny explaining it that way though


----------



## ItalianIce

cwren2472 said:


> No, there was a user, no longer welcome here, who had a fondness for obsolete "Walter Snowfighter" trucks. And a fondness for stirring up trouble and/or giving completely useless/inappropriate advice


The Walter is a truck. I thought it was a person. So, you can imagine my confusion.


----------



## BossPlow2010

cwren2472 said:


> No, there was a user, no longer welcome here, who had a fondness for obsolete "Walter Snowfighter" trucks. And a fondness for stirring up trouble and/or giving completely useless/inappropriate advice
> 
> It's less funny explaining it that way though


@ajslands?


----------



## ItalianIce

But getting back to my question so any of the major manufacturers will be okay?


----------



## cwren2472

BossPlow2010 said:


> @ajslands?


I'm sure you are on probation. Best to avoid this thread entirely.


----------



## ItalianIce

Why would this thread be so provocative ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ItalianIce said:


> Chains? What chains and on all four what tires? I'm from the burbs originally.


You do know that most vehicles have 4 tyres...right?


----------



## ItalianIce

Mark Oomkes said:


> You do know that most vehicles have 4 tyres...right?


Yes. I have never seen a vehicle that I can remember with chains on any tires let alone all four. And why the European spelling of tires?


----------



## EWSplow

ItalianIce said:


> I haven't purchased a place yet. Just started to look into places and told a couple of friends and they warned me about the snow. I was originally just going for the lakes. The snow will be great too. I love snow shoeing and cross country skiing. Not to mention it isn't like anywhere else i've Lived.


I know of some land available. 
I'll just need your bank account and routing numbers to start the process.


----------



## ItalianIce

EWSplow said:


> I know of some land available.
> I'll just need your bank account and routing numbers to start the process.


Does it come with a Nigerian Prince?


----------



## ItalianIce

Is a Dodge 3500 series a good choice of trucks with a Diesel engine and a six speed manual? I found a used one for sale? Only 50,000 miles and 4 years old. Or should I go new? It has only been nearly three decades since I have shifted a manual. I bet it is just like riding a bike.


----------



## BossPlow2010

cwren2472 said:


> I'm sure you are on probation. Best to avoid this thread entirely.


Double secret probation...

But I will add this, let's not put the cart before the horse, the OP hasn't even bought the property yet. How are we going to give him accurate suggestions without know what he's dealing with?


----------



## ItalianIce

BossPlow2010 said:


> Double secret probation...
> 
> But I will add this, let's not put the cart before the horse, the OP hasn't even bought the property yet. How are we going to give him accurate suggestions without know what he's dealing with?


True, I have not purchased a piece of property but they are all mostly flat and wooded from the photos.


----------



## ItalianIce

Wildlife in the area e.g. bears or other apex predators?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ItalianIce said:


> Wildlife in the area e.g. bears or other apex predators?


Bear and a lot of wolves. Some cougars as well.


----------



## BossPlow2010

ItalianIce said:


> Wildlife in the area e.g. bears or other apex predators?


Yes Michigan has both those things.


----------



## ItalianIce

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bear and a lot of wolves. Some cougars as well.


I am not by nature a person that enjoys wildlife of that nature. I am more at ease with pigeons and squirrels.


----------



## ItalianIce

So what about specific plows are some brands just better made?


----------



## BossPlow2010

ItalianIce said:


> So what about specific plows are some brands just better made?


Yea pretty much, in the end all they are is a giant piece of metal and plastic pushing water around.


----------



## Bighammer

Where are you living now, and are you certain you want to deal with deep snow and isolation? Are you handy at repairing things yourself, or will you have to "call a man" when the heat doesn't work or a pipe breaks and leaks? 

Maybe I'm wrong, but you sort of sound like more of a city-dweller that's hardly driven. I can't quite picture you just buying a truck and plow and adapting to the everyday management of a remote residence.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Inside joke.
> 
> For extreme conditions one can get tire chains for extra traction. A good set of tyres should be all you need since Michigan is pretty flat.
> 
> Chains are legal in Michigan, studded tires are not. Chains also limit your speed to about 25 max.


No joke implied, with what the EwePee gets for snow Chains would be on a pickup regularly. I've chained up over the years which has been oot of necessity. The which on the back is for when sit goes bad when you drop a tire in a ditch. 
Family in Wyo chains up pickups in November till April for feeding, etc. it's milch better than getting stuck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Family in Wyo chains up pickups in November till April for feeding, etc. it's milch better than getting stuck.


I know a guy who learned that the hard way.


----------



## EWSplow

ItalianIce said:


> True, I have not purchased a piece of property but they are all mostly flat and wooded from the photos.


The UP is very flat, like Kansas.


----------



## ItalianIce

Bighammer said:


> Where are you living now, and are you certain you want to deal with deep snow and isolation? Are you handy at repairing things yourself, or will you have to "call a man" when the heat doesn't work or a pipe breaks and leaks?
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but you sort of sound like more of a city-dweller that's hardly driven. I can't quite picture you just buying a truck and plow and adapting to the everyday management of a remote residence.


All part of the challenge.


----------



## ItalianIce

EWSplow said:


> The UP is very flat, like Kansas.


Good to know.


----------



## ItalianIce

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yea pretty much, in the end all they are is a giant piece of metal and plastic pushing water around.


Do I pick by color or flipping a quarter?


----------



## Ajlawn1

ItalianIce said:


> Do I pick by color or flipping a quarter?


Probably will have to do both as there are multiple brands in the same color so than you'll have to flip a coin then...


----------



## ItalianIce

Ajlawn1 said:


> Probably will have to do both as there are multiple brands in the same color so than you'll have to flip a coin then...


What features should I look for?


----------



## BossPlow2010

ItalianIce said:


> Do I pick by color or flipping a quarter?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes

EWSplow said:


> The UP is very flat, like Kansas.


Kansas is flat?


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kansas is flat?


Not flatter than a pancake: https://www.usu.edu/geo/geomorph/kansas.html


----------



## EWSplow

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kansas is flat?


Earth is flat, but that's another discussion.


----------



## prezek

cwren2472 said:


> Not flatter than a pancake: https://www.usu.edu/geo/geomorph/kansas.html


Actually:

*Conclusion *
Simply put, our results show that Kansas is considerably flatter than a pancake.


----------



## ItalianIce

Flat ? Not Flat? I am still left with a quandary as to which brands I should investigate. A little research showed that fisher, snoway, western and Meyers were all part of the same large company. Then you have Boss, Hiniker, Snowdogg I found. Am I better off going with the bigger company?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ItalianIce said:


> . A little research showed that fisher, snoway, western and Meyers were all part of the same large company.


You might want to reresearch.


----------



## cwren2472

prezek said:


> Actually:
> 
> *Conclusion *
> Simply put, our results show that Kansas is considerably flatter than a pancake.


Whoops. Guess I should have actually read the article I posted the link to. That was too much work though.


----------



## ItalianIce

What about dealer support and product support which company excels at that? That would be a good thing to have for a mechanically unsophisticated person such as myself.


----------



## BossPlow2010

ItalianIce said:


> Flat ? Not Flat? I am still left with a quandary as to which brands I should investigate. A little research showed that fisher, snoway, western and Meyers were all part of the same large company. Then you have Boss, Hiniker, Snowdogg I found. Am I better off going with the bigger company?


So what've you been doing the last thirty years, career wise?


----------



## cwren2472

Mark Oomkes said:


> You might want to reresearch.


I think Everyone told him that.


----------



## ItalianIce

Mark Oomkes said:


> You might want to reresearch.


You are right Meyers is part ASH group. My mistake.


----------



## ItalianIce

BossPlow2010 said:


> So what've you been doing the last thirty years, career wise?


Market Analysis for Microsoft the last 25 years. I started off in the cosmetic industry but jumped ship quickly. What can I say the tech industry is faster and more upwardly mobile.

Mostly, for the last 10 years I have been exploring how to use social media and other organic trends to maximize our. Market share in a way that doesn't make it seem like we are overtly advertising to you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ItalianIce said:


> You are right Meyers is part ASH group. My mistake.


Snoway is separate slso.

Dealer support is very important.


----------



## ItalianIce

Mark Oomkes said:


> Snoway is separate slso.
> 
> Dealer support is very important.


I thought snowex and snoway were the same.


----------



## cwren2472

ItalianIce said:


> I thought snowex and snoway were the same.


They are 75% the same. 'Cept for those 2 last letters.


----------



## EWSplow

ItalianIce said:


> I thought snowex and snoway were the same.


I believe snowex is a Douglas dynamics product.


----------



## ItalianIce

EWSplow said:


> I believe snowex is a Douglas dynamics product.


That is why I got confused.


cwren2472 said:


> They are 75% the same. 'Cept for those 2 last letters.


Hence my mistake.


----------



## ItalianIce

Remember, I am novice in all of this.


----------



## Jacobmb

Depending where you buy a place I would search for your local dealer and start there


----------



## ItalianIce

Jacobmb said:


> Depending where you buy a place I would search for your local dealer and start there


That makes sense.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> The UP is very flat, like Kansas.


The Porcupine Mtns on the west side of the Ewe Pee gain some pretty good elevation for the Midwest, nothing like what we have oot west but still pretty high for the area.
West Kansas is flat while east Kansas gets hilly around KC.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Can't help but laugh about the Porcupine "Mountains". More like hills. 

I was a bit surprised by the hills in Kansas. I was even more surprised by how many rolling hills there are in a good part of Iowa, since supposedly its flat.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, if this is a legit thread/question/etc. then let's get back to a legit discussion...otherwise I will close this out

thanks


----------



## cwren2472

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, if this is a legit thread/question/etc. then let's get back to a legit discussion...otherwise I will close this out
> 
> thanks


Perhaps it needs to be put on hold until the OP chooses a place in the state where he is intending to hypothetically plow, after he choses his hypothetical plow brand to be installed on his hypothetical truck.


----------



## ItalianIce

cwren2472 said:


> Perhaps it needs to be put on hold until the OP chooses a place in the state where he is intending to hypothetically plow, after he choses his hypothetical plow brand to be installed on his hypothetical truck.


The entire point of my asking is to reduce the variables in this part of my decision making process.


----------



## ItalianIce

I am gravitating towards the Dodge 3500 Ram I saw for sale. It has a Diesel in it. I am not sure if that is a plus or a minus for me right now. But, I like the looks of it.


----------



## EWSplow

ItalianIce said:


> The entire point of my asking is to reduce the variables in this part of my decision making process.


Forgive us for not taking you seriously, but we're not sure if you're trying to be humorous, or are truly naive to plow equipment and the UP.
Out of curiosity, have you spent much time in the UP? Its not for everyone.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

I have no input to give on a plow truck or plow.

I do think you are putting the cart before the horse. 

Will this property have a tractor? Are you better off with a blade on the front and a blower on the back of a tractor to clear your driveway? 

What other equipment are you going to need on your property? Can it be used for snow removal?

How often are you going to need to get out? If you are semi-retired or can work from home with a T1 line, are you just going to hole up during a blizzard and then get out? If so, you may not be able to move with a plow on the front of a truck, and a tractor might be what you need (or you could buy that old loader with the blower I posted in the Craigslist Finds thread (not mine)).

Might you be better off just keeping some sleds (snowmobiles) in a garage by the road and not plowing at all? Just park your truck in the garage and take the snowmobiles to the house.


----------



## bllm87

So, if it's a truck, we have it narrowed to a 1 ton truck with a v-plow and good aggressive tires.

A tractor has also been brought up, which might be another consideration for you. You will definitely have better snow moving capabilities in regards to keeping it pushed back to give you enough room. These bring on their own set of issues if they're not maintained/cared for properly. 

Regardless of what you get, I'd H.I.G.L.Y. suggest looking at what dealers are the closest up there for truck AND plow brands. Also, if your truck/tractor or plow is broken and you have no other means to leave your property, You will be stuck there. Until you get familiar with simple truck/tractor and plow repairs, you're definitely going to want to have a dealership as near to you as possible. 

As said earlier, you're DEFINITELY going to want to also invest in a second, and even maybe a third mode of transportation for all seasons. For the winter, I'd personally buy a snowmobile just in case. For the summer, you could buy an ATV or a car. Depending on where you move to, it's probably not going to be like the city where you can just call a tow truck and have it there within 45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## ItalianIce

EWSplow said:


> Forgive us for not taking you seriously, but we're not sure if you're trying to be humorous, or are truly naive to plow equipment and the UP.
> Out of curiosity, have you spent much time in the UP? Its not for everyone.


I am looking for a slower pace. Perhaps glacial is a better way to describe it.


----------



## ItalianIce

Aerospace Eng said:


> I have no input to give on a plow truck or plow.
> 
> I do think you are putting the cart before the horse.
> 
> Will this property have a tractor? Are you better off with a blade on the front and a blower on the back of a tractor to clear your driveway?
> 
> What other equipment are you going to need on your property? Can it be used for snow removal?
> 
> How often are you going to need to get out? If you are semi-retired or can work from home with a T1 line, are you just going to hole up during a blizzard and then get out? If so, you may not be able to move with a plow on the front of a truck, and a tractor might be what you need (or you could buy that old loader with the blower I posted in the Craigslist Finds thread (not mine)).
> 
> Might you be better off just keeping some sleds (snowmobiles) in a garage by the road and not plowing at all? Just park your truck in the garage and take the snowmobiles to the house.


I am buying either an empty lot or place with a home. I don't need to work anymore. I plan on only doing consulting at most. In fact I plan on getting a pilots license as well and nice little bush plane.


----------



## ItalianIce

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, if this is a legit thread/question/etc. then let's get back to a legit discussion...otherwise I will close this out
> 
> thanks


Why would it not be legit?


----------



## cwren2472

ItalianIce said:


> I am buying either an empty lot or place with a home. I don't need to work anymore. I plan on only doing consulting at most. In fact I plan on getting a pilots license as well and nice little bush plane.


You should get your pilots license and buy a plane first. Then you could fly all over Michigan scouting out potential plots of land before you rush into this truck/plow thing


----------



## Mike_PS

ItalianIce said:


> Why would it not be legit?


seems some of the posts and comments are either a fabrication or you were trolling so if not, my apologies, and let's stay on topic


----------



## EWSplow

ItalianIce said:


> I am looking for a slower pace. Perhaps glacial is a better way to describe it.


It'll be a slower pace, especially when you're snowed in for a few days. Finding stores, etc open when you need something can also be a challenge. 
Any particular reason you want so much acreage?
If you buy wooded land desirable for hunting, allowing the right local to hunt on it could go a long way when you need something. 
I recommend spending some time there prior to purchasing. 
Keep in mind, the state bird is a mosquito. 
My sister recently retired and is entertaining the idea of moving to the UP. She lives in a condo in a Milwaukee suburb now. I don't think she'll like it, but to each their own. 
Once you've decided on an area of the UP, I can possibly connect you with tradesmen, etc.
As mentioned, find the property first, then decide what equipment you need.


----------



## Philbilly2

ItalianIce said:


> I am buying either an empty lot or place with a home.


Really narrowed it down there... :laugh:


----------



## ItalianIce

Michael J. Donovan said:


> seems some of the posts and comments are either a fabrication or you were trolling so if not, my apologies, and let's stay on topic


I am most interested in how you made this determination about the veracity of my claims? Not that I have made many other then I lived in major cities on the coasts and tend to use public transportation at home? I also travel extensively for business and I've spent many months of the year in other countries on business.


----------



## ItalianIce

Philbilly2 said:


> Really narrowed it down there... :laugh:


It works for me. I am leaning towards a location with a prebuilt home for expedited moving. I plan to take May of this year off and buy one then.


----------



## ItalianIce

EWSplow said:


> It'll be a slower pace, especially when you're snowed in for a few days. Finding stores, etc open when you need something can also be a challenge.
> Any particular reason you want so much acreage?
> If you buy wooded land desirable for hunting, allowing the right local to hunt on it could go a long way when you need something.
> I recommend spending some time there prior to purchasing.
> Keep in mind, the state bird is a mosquito.
> My sister recently retired and is entertaining the idea of moving to the UP. She lives in a condo in a Milwaukee suburb now. I don't think she'll like it, but to each their own.
> Once you've decided on an area of the UP, I can possibly connect you with tradesmen, etc.
> As mentioned, find the property first, then decide what equipment you need.


I want a private runway for a bush plane.


----------



## ItalianIce

cwren2472 said:


> You should get your pilots license and buy a plane first. Then you could fly all over Michigan scouting out potential plots of land before you rush into this truck/plow thing


No matter the location in the area I will need to plow myself out. So, I figure get the plow then license to fly and relax.


----------



## EWSplow

ItalianIce said:


> I want a private runway for a bush plane.


There are plenty of lakes, maybe a sea plane?
Are you planning on plowing your runway as well?


----------



## EWSplow

Philbilly2 said:


> Really narrowed it down there... :laugh:


Who needs a house? He'd be fine with vacant land and one of these.


----------



## ItalianIce

EWSplow said:


> There are plenty of lakes, maybe a sea plane?
> Are you planning on plowing your runway as well?


Well, I was hoping to use the Great Lakes actually. I was looking for an amphibious plane ideally. As for plowing the runway? I am not sure it would be great for a grass strip.


----------



## cwren2472

ItalianIce said:


> Well, I was hoping to use the Great Lakes actually. I was looking for an amphibious plane ideally. As for plowing the runway? I am not sure it would be great for a grass strip.


Someone in MI (I think?) makes cutting edges specifically for plowing grass. It came up in a thread recently.


----------



## ItalianIce

EWSplow said:


> Who needs a house? He'd be fine with vacant land and one of these.


I did a company retreat in a yurt once. Glamping is not my thing. I think 16th country chateau is more my speed.


----------



## ItalianIce

cwren2472 said:


> Someone in MI (I think?) makes cutting edges specifically for plowing grass. It came up in a thread recently.


Good to know.


----------



## ItalianIce

At this point after feeding all the numbers into the plow matching apps I think I ideally want a 9’6” Fisher V-Plow in Stainless. I like the brightness of it. Is this a good setup for my application?


----------



## EWSplow

ItalianIce said:


> Well, I was hoping to use the Great Lakes actually. I was looking for an amphibious plane ideally. As for plowing the runway? I am not sure it would be great for a grass strip.


You wouldn't have to plow the runway if your plane has 100% positive traction.


----------



## ItalianIce

EWSplow said:


> You wouldn't have to plow the runway if your plane has 100% positive traction.


What are you talking about? Another inside joke I presume?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ItalianIce said:


> Well, I was hoping to use the Great Lakes actually.


You need to step away from computers and see the real world. I'm not a pilot and know that isn't going to happen.


----------



## ItalianIce

How about these tire chains any good suggestions for make and style? I did a search last night and found a wide array of styles to choose from. Any advice would help.


----------



## cwren2472

ItalianIce said:


> How about these tire chains any good suggestions for make and style? I did a search last night and found a wide array of styles to choose from. Any advice would help.


I think they might be dependent on the tire, which is kinda dependent on the truck...


----------



## ItalianIce

Mark Oomkes said:


> You need to step away from computers and see the real world. I'm not a pilot and know that isn't going to happen.


https://www.seaplanepilotsassociation.org/water-flying-community-information/michigan/


----------



## EWSplow

ItalianIce said:


> How about these tire chains any good suggestions for make and style? I did a search last night and found a wide array of styles to choose from. Any advice would help.





ConnorExum said:


> http://www.glacierchain.com/uploads/6/2/5/5/6255538/pewag_emergency_chain_brochure.pdf
> https://www.pewag.com/shop/en/schne...hicles-2/pewag-austro-super-reinforced-2.html
> https://www.pewag.com/footer/service/snow-chain-configurator/


----------



## Aerospace Eng

ItalianIce said:


> No matter the location in the area I will need to plow myself out. So, I figure get the plow then license to fly and relax.


I'm not sure if you are trolling or not, or are a robot or not, as you haven't answered questions about where you are currently located and your time in Europe has changed from years to months out of some years, but I figure I will play along for the moment.

I'm assuming you are not talking about a mobile home when you say prefab, as that would guarantee troll status.

It sounds like you are not mechanically inclined. Things break, and at inconvenient times.

My suggestion, once you have a place, would be to build a barn/garage with quarters for a live-in property manager, even before you build a house for yourself, as then they can help oversee construction as well. Build your house, and let them decide on how to clear the hypothetical driveway, and you write the checks. Stick closely with them, ask questions, and learn to plow/maintain equipment yourself.

Obviously, finding a trustworthy person of this type is not trivial.

By the time you find a property, do the engineering, get permits, do the grading, get utilities run, etc., it will probably be more than a year, so you have time to think about plowing equipment.

DIGRESSION ON FLYING....

If you are serious, I would recommend learning to fly now, when you are in a populated area, rather than trying to do it in the UP.

You want to buy a good bush plane. If you are buying new, figure $350K for a 2-seat carbon cub or something similar. Used, figure $100K. Then you need a hangar. You could get by with 40x40, but probably will want something bigger, say 50x50, to the tune of $150K. Then, if you want to fly in the winter, you would need something like this to groom the runway:

https://www.ebay.com/i/202517171176?chn=ps

Then a garage to keep it in, and maintenance, etc. This would be a good place to keep and maintain your tractor/plow/other equipment. This could be part of an enlarged hangar, or separate.

Your property choices will be constrained by runway needs. For a runway on your property, figure you will need a flat spot about 2500-3000 foot long and 200' wide, oriented in the direction of the prevailing winds. You will have to get permits for grading, drainage, etc. It's not easy.

I worked for homeowners opposing a private airport a landowner wanted to put in near Dexter, MI. He didn't have enough space, would have had to cut down some trees in a protected wetland, the proposed runway had a road in the RSA, etc. He had lots of $$, and even tried a runaround with an agricultural exemption, saying he would cropdust his "organic farm" on his property, but his runway was blocked.


----------



## cwren2472

Aerospace Eng said:


> I'm assuming you are not talking about a mobile home when you say prefab, as that would guarantee troll status.


Are you implying that Microsoft Analysts do not routinely live in trailer parks? That seems very elitist.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ItalianIce said:


> https://www.seaplanepilotsassociation.org/water-flying-community-information/michigan/


I'm sorry, the interweb says it's true so it must be.


----------



## Hydromaster

Will your driveway be paved?

We were going to take a float plane To Royale while on vacation. the brochures said this
Even though they land and takeoff in a sheltered Bay , Lake Superior presents challenging weather issues. When our flights are delayed or cancelled due to weather


----------



## BUFF

Hydromaster said:


> Will your driveway be paved?


A lot of people use their driveways or hey meadows as a airstrip oot here


----------



## ItalianIce

Aerospace Eng said:


> I'm not sure if you are trolling or not, or are a robot or not, as you haven't answered questions about where you are currently located and your time in Europe has changed from years to months out of some years, but I figure I will play along for the moment.
> 
> I'm assuming you are not talking about a mobile home when you say prefab, as that would guarantee troll status.
> 
> It sounds like you are not mechanically inclined. Things break, and at inconvenient times.
> 
> My suggestion, once you have a place, would be to build a barn/garage with quarters for a live-in property manager, even before you build a house for yourself, as then they can help oversee construction as well. Build your house, and let them decide on how to clear the hypothetical driveway, and you write the checks. Stick closely with them, ask questions, and learn to plow/maintain equipment yourself.
> 
> Obviously, finding a trustworthy person of this type is not trivial.
> 
> By the time you find a property, do the engineering, get permits, do the grading, get utilities run, etc., it will probably be more than a year, so you have time to think about plowing equipment.
> 
> DIGRESSION ON FLYING....
> 
> If you are serious, I would recommend learning to fly now, when you are in a populated area, rather than trying to do it in the UP.
> 
> You want to buy a good bush plane. If you are buying new, figure $350K for a 2-seat carbon cub or something similar. Used, figure $100K. Then you need a hangar. You could get by with 40x40, but probably will want something bigger, say 50x50, to the tune of $150K. Then, if you want to fly in the winter, you would need something like this to groom the runway:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/202517171176?chn=ps
> 
> Then a garage to keep it in, and maintenance, etc. This would be a good place to keep and maintain your tractor/plow/other equipment. This could be part of an enlarged hangar, or separate.
> 
> Your property choices will be constrained by runway needs. For a runway on your property, figure you will need a flat spot about 2500-3000 foot long and 200' wide, oriented in the direction of the prevailing winds. You will have to get permits for grading, drainage, etc. It's not easy.
> 
> I worked for homeowners opposing a private airport a landowner wanted to put in near Dexter, MI. He didn't have enough space, would have had to cut down some trees in a protected wetland, the proposed runway had a road in the RSA, etc. He had lots of $$, and even tried a runaround with an agricultural exemption, saying he would cropdust his "organic farm" on his property, but his runway was blocked.


I value my privacy... I will just buy more land if I need to do so fo the runway.


----------



## ItalianIce

Hydromaster said:


> Will your driveway be paved?
> 
> We were going to take a float plane To Royale while on vacation. the brochures said this
> Even though they land and takeoff in a sheltered Bay , Lake Superior presents challenging weather issues. When our flights are delayed or cancelled due to weather


I don't know I will have to ask the experts what surface works the best.


----------



## cwren2472

ItalianIce said:


> I value my privacy... I will just buy more land if I need to do so fo the runway.


In some parts of the country, the neighbors owning said land will usually expect to have a say in the matter. I think Meatchicken is one of those places.


----------



## cwren2472

Curious about a couple of things. Not sure why you'd need to buy more land when you are looking at 300+ acres plots already.

And your budget for truck and plow is $35k which relegates you to used status. So are you buying used planes as well or is that strictly for your car purchases?


----------



## Hydromaster

BUFF said:


> A lot of people use their driveways or hey meadows as a airstrip oot here


There are a few around here too that have their own landing strips on the ranch.

With a paved runway it would be safe to go for one of those siris private Jet...


----------



## cwren2472

I also must commend your rapid knowledge. _Just yesterday _you had no idea of what a "1 ton truck" or "v plow" was and here, today you have selected a Dodge ram 3500 diesel with Fisher 9.5 XV


----------



## Philbilly2

ItalianIce said:


> I value my privacy... I will just buy more land if I need to do so fo the runway.


I like your attitude... Thumbs Up


----------



## ItalianIce

cwren2472 said:


> Curious about a couple of things. Not sure why you'd need to buy more land when you are looking at 300+ acres plots already.
> 
> And your budget for truck and plow is $35k which relegates you to used status. So are you buying used planes as well or is that strictly for your car purchases?


I used the $35,000 figure because I really just cannot wrap my brain around the fact Ford , Chevy, GMC or Dodge want $60+ for a truck. I remember when that would get a pretty nice 911.

The reason for more is simple: avoid complaints from neighbors.


----------



## cwren2472

ItalianIce said:


> I used the $35,000 figure because I really just cannot wrap my brain around the fact Ford , Chevy, GMC or Dodge want $60+ for a truck. I remember when that would get a pretty nice 911.
> 
> The reason for more is simple: avoid complaints from neighbors.


So you are shocked by the thought of a $60k truck sitting in the driveway on your 300 acre estate parked next to your plane. Got it.


----------



## ItalianIce

Hydromaster said:


> There are a few around here too that have their own landing strips on the ranch.
> 
> With a paved runway it would be safe to go for one of those siris private Jet...


I don't really want a jet. I really want something like an old Grumman Goose.


----------



## ItalianIce

cwren2472 said:


> So you are shocked by the thought of a $60k truck sitting in the driveway on your 300 acre estate parked next to your plane. Got it.


I have art that is more then $60k; but then I like it better than I like cars or trucks. So, yes, for me it seems absolutely absurd to purchase a $60+ truck or even a car. I just don't want to speed money on them to own really. For me this is a tool at best. This is just me. If this is your career in construction or property management great it makes sense to me to invest $60k into a truck. For me and my one driveway that seems absurd.

As for how I made my selection easy: everyone stated I needed a 1 ton once I knew what that meant I searched for used ones. Saw a truck I liked in my price range. Then I went off to plow manufacturers and looked at their products.they had a simple enough to use app for selecting a product. I used it then picked out the size that seemed most appropriate. I went with biggest since I figured it would be more effective. Not exactly difficult at least once you all helped me to understand what was going on. So thanks.


----------



## ItalianIce

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm sorry, the interweb says it's true so it must be.


They seemed like a credible source being a seaplane pilots association.


----------



## ItalianIce

Okay, I read the links. They look impressive I just don't know if they are what I need still. Do you use them? Or should I try to look for ConnorExum and send him a message?


----------



## Mike_PS

ItalianIce said:


> Okay, I read the links. They look impressive I just don't know if they are what I need still. Do you use them? Or should I try to look for ConnorExum and send him a message?


With that, I think this thread has run its course so move on


----------

